

A self contained embeddable NoSQL database - DoubleMalt
http://www.unqlite.org/

======
H3g3m0n
I kind of wonder at the need for this. NoSQL's main advantage is its
performance at the cost of a no joins limitation and no ACID.

An embedded database is unlikely to have much in the way of performance
requirements, otherwise you would use a full database on a dedicated server.

Seems a bit like NoSQL, just for the sake of it.

~~~
zimpenfish
Imagine the SQLite engine embedded in Lightroom - once you get past a few
thousand photos, performance starts becoming relevant.

